

Transparent material developed. Twice as strong as Kevlar, infinitely weirder - Garbage
http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/29/transparent-material-developed-thats-twice-as-strong-as-kevlar/

======
bloomshed
I always hear stuff about how nanotech is going to do crazy stuff. What will a
nanotech factory look like (if that's even an accurate description of how
things will be made)?

